# Signal Loss On One Of Two TV's



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I've got a baffling problem...I think!. I've been getting signal loss for about three days. Signal Code : 11-12-11. At first it was on both TV's...Upstairs TV has a VIP211 receiver connected to one (1) Dish 1000.2 antenna, and one (1) Dish 500 with a single LNB. The Dish 500 is pointed to Sat 129. Downstairs TV has a VIP211K...Connected to same as above. The upstairs TV signal loss has subsided, but the downstairs continues to have the problem. I can get HD channels better than the 110,119 which has very poor signal strength. BTW. The Dish 1000.2 has the Sat 129 LNB blocked so there's no signal here to be concerned about. It may require me to get on the ladder and up on the roof with my Sign Master and check to see if the antenna needs adjustments. Any other ideas here?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You give no information on signal strengths so it is only a guess that you have low signal strength near the threshold of both receivers but just enough for the 211 to work.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

What is the signal strength on the HD channels? Please press the buttons of; Menu>6>1>1 and you will see the signal strength in the bottom right of the screen. Select Check Switch and then Test. After all test complete, exit out of all screens and allow the receiver to reacquire the signal and download the program guide. Check the channels that were having the issue to make sure they are playing correctly, if the issue still persists, please PM me with the phone number on the account to better help you.

Thanks


----------

